# Sig P220 45acp - I just bought it!!!



## Arqueous (Dec 13, 2011)

So, if you have read my posts I have been contimplating the Sig250 45acp for quite some time. I wanted to pick up a Sig P250 45acp with siglites. While I was looking (with no money) they were at every gun shop I went to. So I finally get my bonus and the time to finally go buy it. NONE, I mean NONE at any gunshop within 50 miles of me.

Well, my wife being the super gal that she is, talked me into the other gun that I didnt want to spend the money on, but is a tried and true weapon that has been used by it seems everyone on the planet who likes sig at all, the Sig P220. WOOOOOOOOT!!!!

So I go back to and lo and behold, no one has that either, well Palmetto State Armory had one of the tactical green ones, but not really what I was looking for. Well in PSA fashion, they called around for me and found one that was available and for a great price! The customer service at PSA is awesome and second to none. I went and purchased my new toy, I mean weapon and am very happy. I went back to PSA and picked up my ammo and cleaning kit and signed up for the range membership as well. 

I would suggest PSA to anyone who is looking for educated gun owners who know what they are talking about and are honest and forthright with their clientel.

I cannot wait for next Thursday to take it to the range, but first I had to tear it down and put it all back!

Thank you for reading my rant!'

Oh one question - Does the P220 shoot +P ammo??? Getting ready to do the research now.

Arq


----------



## austinguy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Pictures?


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Great purchase. The 220 is my all time favorite Sig(I have 2). I think it is the best SA/DA .45 made, it will shoot anything. Sig doesn't recommend +P's in any of their handguns, but the 220 will digest it, however, I'm not a fan of +P. I think it's rather superflous in .45 ACP. They are built like a safe. I have never had an ounce of trouble with mine. My wife and daughters love shooting it. If I could have only 1 handgun, the 220 would be it.


----------



## matt_the_millerman (Dec 6, 2011)

Congrats on the new gun! ya man, gotta provide some gun porn!


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Congrats. You'll love it. It's hard to go wrong with a P220. I have one in .45, and my son has one each in 9mm and .30 Luger. They're habit forming.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

They will handle +p but there is no need to use them especially since its already a .45 cal gun....congrats on a fine purchase....JJ


----------



## Arqueous (Dec 13, 2011)

Update. 

Finally got to take it to the range today, actually went and took the CWP course for SC. It was a fun day. The Sig was perfect, All 50 rounds required were in a 8 inch pattern and 32 of those were within 6 inches...since it was the first time I shot it, I think it was the gun not the operator. Used some Magtech ammo that the range provided. Scored 100% on target, which was a very good feeling.

Shot another 24 rounds of Federal Champions with similar results. WOW!!! It was a blast.

I cannot wait to take it to the range again. I bet I will be shooting really tight groups with this very soon.

p.s. Gun Porn coming soon...will post some tomorrow.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats.....
The P220 is a great gun!

Love mine.

Lateck,


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats!

My first Sig was a P226 in 9mm. My second was a P220. My third was a SP2022 in 9mm. I love their guns.


----------



## chopjaw (Feb 16, 2012)

My first gun was a P220 that I bought or I should say, it was given to me while I was in the USMC by the Armor, which I still have. It was my carry weapon that I chose over the Beretta and have never looked back.. If you want to know the story then maybe I'll tell it...LOL

I have owned many other guns since then and still to this day it is my favorite weapon. I have sold all of my guns except the Sig. My Sig is a nail driver! I have finally decided to put night sights on it and cannot because of the front site is part of the machining for the slide. I have read that Sig has dropped in quality because of the mass production. I cannot say one way or another. I do know that everybody who has shot my P220 has smiles on their faces after shooting it. I will never part with it. I'll die and give it to my daughters husband (once she is old enough to be married). I will buy other handguns and prolly sell them once I'm done with them. I will never sell this SIG, a sig made in 1986 in W. Germany.... You tell me....


----------



## jassie (Mar 12, 2012)

Sig p220 a great gun I have three p220's two stainless steel and one equinox.
All three are 100% reliable and nail drivers.
I carry the stainless steel one I went from 100% carry of 1911's to the sig 99% of the time.

The new ones in my opinion are just as good as the older german ones every one talks about.
I have 7500 rds on one of my stainless and the other one is running close to that all good.
Enjoy and stay safe.

My equinox has not got that many rds because I just bought that today from a friend cause I may carry that for awhile a little lighter. That one just broke 1000 rds according to who I boght it from


----------

